# Fetchmail Fehler beim löschen vom externen Mailserver



## GalaxyWarrior (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte per Fetchmail Mails von einem POP3 Server holen und dann wiederrum per IMAP bereitstellen. Im Prinzip klappt das auch, aber nur wenn ich die Mails nicht per POP3 lösche. Das hat aber zur Folge, dass bei jedem abrufen die alten Mails wieder abgerufen werden, das liegt denke ich an dem POP3 Server, der läuft ein wenig in der Zukunft. Da kann ich auch nicht viel dran ändern. Das ist ein Novell 3 Server mit Tobit David Server der bei uns in der Firma läuft. 
Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von Novell, aber ich weis dass Novell 3 eine denkbar schlechte Wahl ist, aber der läuft auch schon seit 10 Jahren oder so.

Die Zeitangaben bei Mails sind immer 6 Stunden in der Zukunft. Ist das das Problem weshalb Fetchmail nicht gescheit mit den Mails umgehen kann? Oder hat jemand ne Idee warum Fetchmail die Mails nicht löschen kann?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

